# join der Xfire und/oder Steamgruppe!!!



## DerSitzRiese (21. Oktober 2008)

An alle "Neuen", die es noch nicht wussten. Es gibt 2 Gruppen denen ihr beitreten könnt. Dort findet man schnell und einfach "Spielkameraden" und kann deren Spiel beitreten. Auch Voicechat (Xfire) ist möglich.

Xfire-Gruppe: PC Games Hardware eXtrem Clan (pcghx)

Steam-Gruppe: Steam Community :: Group :: PCGH eXtreme

Viel Spaß


----------



## senseiNATAS (22. Oktober 2008)

oder am besten gleich beiden  verpasst man weniger Greetz SenseiNATAS


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2008)

Müsste euch gestern bei xfire ne Anfrage geschickt haben!?
Suche ein paar Leute zum BF2 oder TF2 zocken... 

Hoffe das wird mal was... 

Gruß FX


----------



## Nekro (17. Februar 2009)

Wäre nett wenn man dann auch aufgenommen wird 
Warte seit 1Woche..


----------



## Potman (17. Februar 2009)

Ich werd heut abend wenn ich nach Hause komme gleich mal in die Steam-Gruppe eintreten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. März 2009)

*Push*

Weil vermehrt Fragen in verschieden Threads auftauchten.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. März 2009)

coole Sache hab mal ein Briefchen geschrieben ^^
Grüße!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. April 2009)

*Angenommen*

btw: wer hat denn die Clanseite "angepasst"?


----------



## joraku (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Text geschrieben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Mai 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls einen Text geschrieben.



Dank dir sind wir jetzt *80* Mann 

btw: wer sich gerne als admin auf der Clanseite austoben möchte kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## battle_fee (21. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade ne Anfrage geschrieben


----------



## Bang0o (21. Mai 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Dank dir sind wir jetzt *80* Mann
> 
> btw: wer sich gerne als admin auf der Clanseite austoben möchte kann sich bei mir melden.


*meld*


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Mai 2009)

battle_fee schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne Anfrage geschrieben





Bang0o schrieb:


> *meld*



done


----------



## battle_fee (21. Mai 2009)

Thx


----------



## joraku (21. Mai 2009)

* meld * too 

falls noch möglich.


----------



## Player007 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte euch auch nen bissl helfen, wenn es noch passt 

Gruß


----------



## majorguns (21. Mai 2009)

Hi,
bin auch bei Steam und bei X-Fire gejoint, hoffe wir können mal ein PCGH Event Starten wo sich alle mal auf einem Server treffen und zocken 
Am besten CSS
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## affenhirn (21. Mai 2009)

Sowas könnten die Admins auf der clanpage mal ankündigen.


----------



## joraku (22. Mai 2009)

affenhirn schrieb:


> Sowas könnten die Admins auf der clanpage mal ankündigen.




Stimmt, die ist noch ein bisschen leer.


----------



## adler93 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin der SteamGruppe beigetreten , gibts eigentlich auch nen CSS PCGHX Clan?


----------



## eVoX (22. Mai 2009)

Bin mal in xfire gejoint, in Steam bin ich bereits


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Juli 2009)

so Steam gejoined^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Oktober 2009)

Member:

104 Xfire

106 Steam


----------



## Toxic14 (30. Oktober 2009)

So ich bin auch mal der XFire Gruppe gejoint!
Danke für die aufnahme!


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

hmm, ich hatts schonma irgendwo gefragt? was is xfire? was kann das? ich hab an sich extrem wenig lust, mich spiel-extern nochma irgendwo zu reggen um das selbe zu erreichen, wie mit ingamemitteln (freundesliste) ^^ hoffe ihr könnt mir da bissl helfen


----------



## Selene (30. Oktober 2009)

Xfire - Gaming Simplified

Xfire ist im Prinzip ein Instant Messanger mit dem du während du spielst im Game mit Freunden schreiben kannst.
Desweiteren zeigt er dir an wo/was deine freunde gerade spielen,
kann videos aufnehmen, screenshots machen,und noch en paar andere sachen.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2009)

hmm, icq langt mir volkommen als IM, während des spielens kann ich auch so mit leuten schreiben ^^ und wer ned aufm server is lenkt doch eher nur ab oder? die spielanzeige klingt noch halbwegs interessant, aber wenn man nur ein game hat, auch relativ egal ^^ screens kann man ja sicher au mit den games selber machen oder? und videos, nuja gut. wenn mans eben brauch. also atm bin ich nich soo überzeugt *g*

naja ma guggn.


----------



## Selene (30. Oktober 2009)

überzeugen will ich niemanden 

ich hab xfire eig nur an wenn ich wissen will auf welchen servern meine kumpels grad spielen. 
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach finde ich es schon etwas übertrieben, was xfire alles aufzeichnt. ich finde es nicht gerade toll dass jeder sehen kann wie lang ich welches spiel gespielt habe. (ein weiterer grund es nicht immer an zu haben)
aber wie bereits gesagt das ist meine meinung, da denkt jeder anders drüber.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2009)

Bitte mich bei XFire annehmen!


----------



## Player007 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab dich drin  Bist der 107. ^^

Gruß


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2009)

Joh, danke. 
Ab wann werden denn meine Spielstunden auf die Statistik übertragen? Also, wann tauchen meine Spielstunden da bei den Clanspielstunden auf? Oder macht der bereits gespielte Stunden gar nicht dazu?


----------



## Player007 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, das da nur die Stunden berechnet werden, die du dann im Clan spielst 

Gruß


----------



## joraku (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Stunden tauchen auf, wenn der Clan das Spiel geaddet hat und du es dann mit XFire spielst.


----------



## Curry (31. Oktober 2009)

Bin jetzt auch mal drinne...coole Idee


----------



## Wincenty (30. November 2009)

Ich bin der Steam-Gruppe schon mal beigetreten.

bin das Mitglied genannt:

GERALT AUS RIVIEN

der Xfire trete ich noch vielleicht bei - je nachdem - habe zwar Xfire - aber nutze es kaum


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. April 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Member:
> 
> 104 Xfire
> 
> 106 Steam



122 Xfire

162 Steam


----------



## red103 (21. April 2010)

Es währe nett wenn du mich bei Xfire in den Clan hohlen würdest, bewerbung ist draußen.


----------



## red103 (21. April 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Mai 2010)

Hey, gleich mal angemeldet bei der Steam Gruppe 

Zocke MW2 Online, momentan aber eher selten.

Heiße Infin1ty, und ein (Clan-)Tag davor, ändert sich manchmal


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Oktober 2010)

habe wieder ein paar Neue aufgenommen 

damit sind wir 136 bei Xfire 
und 193 bei Steam


----------



## sanQn (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich in die beiden Gruppen eingetragen


----------



## joraku (27. Oktober 2010)

Du wirst gleich von mir bei XFire freigeschalten.


----------



## Nixtreme (28. Oktober 2010)

Steam! Hier ich!


----------



## slayerdaniel (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich auch mal bei Xfire eingetragen, bei Steam bin ich schon ne Weile


----------



## joraku (1. November 2010)

@slayerdaniel:
Hast du dich beworben? Hast du schon Zugriff auf die Gruppe? Deine Bewerbung wird mir nämlich nicht angezeigt. (Viellt hat ein anderer Admin dich schon freigeschalten.)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Dezember 2010)

*pusch*


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Januar 2011)

Habe mich auch mal der Steam gruppe angeschlossen


----------



## joraku (20. März 2011)

*Push* 

An Alle, die es noch nicht wissen: Es gibt eine XFire, sowie Steam Gruppe. Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr (je nachdem ob ihr XFire oder Steam verwendet) diesen Beitreten.

XFire Gruppe

Steam-Gruppe


----------

